

Ask HN: What single most important piece of information did I miss? - ThomPete

Hi all<p>Been to Thailand for 3 weeks and promised my self to stay away from HN.<p>So the question now is:<p>What single most important piece of information did I miss (if any)?
======
nudge
<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

~~~
josefresco
Sadly while "Android Now Ported On The iPhone" got the most points here, it's
far from the most important tech story of the last 3 weeks.

